# How long does it take to resolve an impaction colic?



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I have seen it take as long as 5 days. That was a horse that ate Mesquite beans. Did the Vet tube her with oil only or did the Vet give her water also? Is she on IV fluids? If she is not kept very hydrated, her chances are slim. The gut must stay hydrated and to do that, the horse must stay hydrated. Fluids by IV, by naso-gastric tube, drinking or with warm water enemas (or a combination of these) is an absolute must to save an severe impaction.

Are her gums pink? If they are blue or purple, she is in serious trouble and probably will not survive.

How is her capillary refill? You can tell by pressing your thumb into her gums just above her front, corneer teeth. Press until you leave a white spot. It should turn back pink in just 1 or 2 seconds.

Does she show any signs of dehydration? You can tell by putting your finger in her mouth to see if she has plenty of saliva; and you can tell by pinching up a pinch of skin on her neck. It should 'bounce' right back to lying flat.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've seen a mild case of colic clear with a simple dose of banamine but I've also seen it take several days. I remember when one of mine suffered his first bout of colic, the vet came out at least twice, maybe three times. I can't remember for sure but it took a good week before he was feeling better and pooping soundly. He dropped weight overnight and took a few months to put it back on and to be honest... I was dealing with the affects of that colic for a good year before he was 100%....

The problem with colic is that it is different for every horse....


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Depends on the reason for the colic. I would NOT be waiting around with my horse in pain for very long.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

squirrelfood said:


> Depends on the reason for the colic. I would NOT be waiting around with my horse in pain for very long.


The vet has been out twice and she's in contact with the vet. I'm not sure why the comment. She's worried enough as it is.

OP - is she drinking water?


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Because, really, 2 days is pushing it if there is a possibility of a twisted gut or entrolith causing the impaction.


----------



## GiddyUpGo49 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I think it's a simple impaction since the vet did not seem to think there was an emergency. I am following all of her instructions and I know she's a competent vet so I'm not sure what else I should be doing?

She's definitely well hydrated ... she's isolated right now and she's drinking a fairly normal amount of water and doesn't show any signs of dehydration. Yes, the vet did tube her with water as well as mineral oil. There's mineral oil coming out the back end but no poop, though the second time when the vet was out here she did pull some poop out.

She's a tough mare and doesn't act like she's in pain ... no rolling, kicking at her sides or anything like that. My only clue that anything was wrong was that she went off her feed and was laying down a lot. She's had three doses of Banamine and since the vet was out the first time I haven't really noticed her laying down at all. She's really acting quite normal, but that could be the Banamine. 

Thanks again. I guess I'll see what the vet says in the morning ... maybe she'll try tubing her again.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

My gelding was in the hospital for a week with impaction colic (8 if you count the evening he got there). He was not bad enough to warrant surgery as he wasn't painful (though we were getting to that point). He was tubed a total of 7 times (oh that was fun to clean!), and was on IV fluids. He just came out of it one morning, guess he decided he was ready to be home haha. So, it can take a while. And as long as you're working closely with a vet and he isn't really painful, I would just continue via the route you're already going.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

IV fluids are usually done when a horse doesn't resolve the colic within 24 hours or so. Most, being uncomfortable, WON'T drink all they need to resolve the problem.


----------

